# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Perikli Jorgoni

## Albo

*Aksidenti, i jepet lamtumira e fundit poetit Perikli Jorgoni*

TIRANË- Miq e familjarë i kanë dhënë sot lamtumirën e fundit përkthyesit dhe poetit Perikli Jorgoni. 

Pas ndarjes së tij nga jeta, mbrëmjen e së mërkurës, aksidentalisht në Durrës, homazhet në ndërim të poetit u zhvilluan në Teatrin Kombëtar. Jorgoni përgjatë gjithë jetës së tij karakterizohet si një individualitet njerëzor, një krijues origjinal, i shumanshëm dhe një përkthyes me një talent të spikatur, kryesisht i poezisë botërore, duke lënë pas një trashëgimni të vyer edhe për brezat e ardhshëm. 

Falë kulturës dhe aftësive të tij si shqipërues, ai mundi të sjellë në gjuhën shqipe emra të tillë nga poezia botërore si: Safo, Kavafis, Gijom Apoliner, Friedrich Horderlin, etj.

Jorgoni gjatë karrierës së tij të gjatë si poet dhe përkthyes mori shumë vlerësime dhe çmime të ndryshme, të cilat bënë që ai të ishte i pranishëm në shtypin letarar të Tiranës dhe hapësirave kombëtare, deri ditën e fundit të ndarjes së tij aksidentale nga jeta. 

Perikli Jorgoni, me një frymëzim të fortë intelektual dhe patriotik, mori pjesë në të gjitha debatet që shoqëruan rritjen dhe konsolidimin e demokracisë në Shqipëri, duke lënë gjurmë të qarta edhe si publicist i lirë dhe veprimtar i lidhur ngushtë me vendin dhe kombin.




*Aksidenti në Durrës, policia identifikon viktimën*

DURRËS- Policia e Durrësit ka identifikuar sot viktimën e aksidentit të mbrëmshëm në autostradën Tiranë-Durrës. Sipas policisë Perikli Jorgoni 76-vjec humbi jetën mbrëmë në vendin e quajtur mbikalimi i Flakës, teksa po kalonte në anën tjetër të rrugës. 

Policia sqaroi se personi që ka përplasur të moshuarin është shtetasi Ermal Taruca, i cili udhëtonte në mjetin tip Toyota me targa EIA5521. Policia ka bërë shoqërimin e tij, ndërsa paraprakisht dyshohet se viktima i ka prerë rrugën automjetit në tentativë për të kaluar në anën tjetër të saj. 

Mbikalimi i Fllakës është bërë shpesh herë burim aksidentesh, pasi shërben si një pikë ku banorë të shumtë presin furgonat e linjës.

(ma.ar/ata/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Ndahet nga jeta pas një aksidenti automobilistik në Durrës, përkthyesi dhe poeti i mirënjohur Perikli Jorgoni.*

Jorgoni përgjatë gjithë jetës së tij karakterizohet si një individualitet njerëzor, një krijues original, i shumanshëm dhe një përkthyes më një talent të spikatur, kryesisht i poezisë botërore, duke lënë pas një trashëgimni të vyer edhe për brezat e ardhshëm. Falë kulturës dhe aftësive të tij si shqipërues, ai mundi të sjellë në gjuhën shqipe emra të tillë nga poezia botërore si: Safo, Kavafis, Gijom Apoliner, Friedrich Horderlin etj.

Jorgoni gjatë karrierës së tij të gjatë si poet dhe përkthyes mori shumë vlerësime dhe çmime të ndryshme, të cilat bënë që ai të ishte i pranishëm në shtypin letarar të Tiranës dhe hapësirave kombëtare, deri ditën e fundit të ndarjes së tij aksidentale nga jeta.

Perikli Jorgoni, me një frymëzim të fortë intelektual dhe patriotik, mori pjesë në të gjitha debatet që shoqëruan rritjen dhe konsolidimin e demokracisë në Shqipëri, duke lënë gjurmë të qarta edhe si publicist i lirë dhe veprimtar i lidhur ngushtë me vendin dhe kombin.

Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve dhe familja Jorgoni, fton miqtë, bashkëpunëtorët dhe dashamirësit e tij në mbarë vendin, që veprën e shumanshme të Perikli Jorgonit ta nderojmë të premten me 14 dhjetor 2012, përmes homazheve që do të mbahen prej orës 09.30 – 11.00, në hollin e Teatrit Kombëtar, Tiranë.

----------

